# Yet again, more pics.



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, so we all know by now that the best present I've ever received is my digital camera.  

With that in mind, I have more pictures of the same old pijies (and dogs, and cats lol). The babies have taken over my bed completely and have found their way onto the bathroom counter as well. Buddy is very busy stealing my dried flowers out of their vase in the bathroom to line her nest with. All in all, it's business as usual around here.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Feb2408


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

#86 "Yes? Can we help you with something?"

We've all gotten that look before; that and the 'What do you want; We are busy.'


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Your pictures and captions are always fantastic! I look forward to them every time  My favorite so far is the yawn - LOL Scanning a little farther - gee, I don't think I can pick a favorite anymore  The kitties and puppy are adorable too! The one of Chester totally stretched out made me laugh - as your caption says - such a ham  My cats do the same and it cracks me up every time.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree--I always look forward to your photos and captions. Your pad looks like such a happy--if hectic--place!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All of those pigeons! With such personalities. I just love when they "boat". They always look so comfortable when they're like that.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, these ARE the best yet. I always hate it when the first picture rolls back around. I set the slideshow at 10 seconds and sometimes that's not long enough.

Most people would be amazed to learn just how much pigeons love a soft, cozy place to lay on. We learned years ago that if you put a soft bed in their box they will use it. I think the ones of Toto and friends hanging on the bed were my favorites. They look so content. And, Chester stretching was great too. He has the prettiest tail.

Thanks MJ for another great treat. I know it takes a lot of time for you to do this but this little old lady in NC sure appreciates it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, my heart is gone yet again, MJ! Bless you and all your birdies! Your photos and captions give me such great joy!

Terry


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Great pictures maryjane, i picked out one, i think they are trying to log in to pigeon talk, lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hehe yes, they were definitely trying to log into Pigeon Talk.  It makes me very happy that you all enjoy the pictures. I'm glad to bring smiles to you all.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

you have some beautiful birds, i like the grizzles


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

I really enjoyed your pics, beautiful birds. I have watched your other slide shows and always enjoy. Enjoy the pics of the four leggers also. Thanks for sharing.


----------

